# Composers that other TC members have gotten you into



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Previously, I hadn't listened to much Brahms, Liszt, Schumann or Sibelius. However, Polednice, Lisztian, Air/Klavierspieler and Tapkaara respectively have fixed that. 

Trout just got me interested in Josquin Deprez a couple days ago.

Clavichorder has gotten me interested in various Classical composers like Hummel, Clementi and Bach's sons.

Jalex made me more interested in exploring Berlioz's music.

How about you guys?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler got me listening to more Robert Schumann. Starthrower made me discover the music of Schnittke.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Basically everything I listen to.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, some of it is difficult to remember. Klavierspieler renewed a Schumann phase; Clavichorder gave me an obsession with Medtner skazki; Argus introduced me to Rzewski; and you, violadude, have pointed me to an assortment of good music!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

_Schumann_... kind'a sort'a---

Too many posters involved to single out just one for special attention- but no doubt I probably listen to more Schumann than I would'a without Talk Classical.

_However_, *Mozart* is the composer that's been most thoroughly re-assessed by my involvement here. Oh, I always thought I valued him properly, ensconced in that top trio of composers and all... but prior to my involvement with Talk Classical, I don't think I'd 'ave listed him as a top-dozen _favorite_. Now, he's top half-dozen material among my favorites, and could easily climb higher still...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoever's recommended Roslavets - I've just ordered a disc of his piano trios and have another couple of discs of other works earmarked assuming I like them.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Klavierspieler - Schumann
Tapkaara - Sibelius
Oskaar/Aramis - Prokofiev
Samurai - Shostakovich
Sospiro/Alma/Mama - More opera in general


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In addition to those already mentioned, 

Henze - Oskaar and Sid James 
Havergal Brian
Dukas 
Gliere 

There is a lot of music that I've listened to more than I would have otherwise, and composers that I knew already but got to know much better, because of the discussions here - Schubert, Liszt and Medtner have been mentioned by many already. I would add Handel, Tallis, Janacek, R. Strauss, Glass. 

Surely many others....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Elliot Carter-Sid James, talking about how insanely complex he is, made me very curious

Glazunov-Huilunsoitaja

Violadude is a big part of me looking at 20th century symphonies so much, all the obscure symphony chasing has been encouraged by him
Specifically-Honneger and Martinu

Russians-Myaskovsky2002, Huilunsoitaja

Exploring Shostakovich, Mahler, Bruckner, and Sibelius thanks to a bunch of guys here

Dodecaplex/Herlock-J.S. Bach and Fugues by anybody, Sebastian De Albero 

Certainly more I'll think of.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Per Norgard
Aulis Sallinen
Hans Werner Henze
Karl Hartmann
Kalevi Aho
Penderecki

All but Penderecki I had never heard of before. I have to thank the folks at Progressive Ears forum as well for turning me on to Lutoslawski and Schnittke.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Per Norgard - who was it, Art Rock? 
Myasovsky.
Special mention to Huilunsoitaja with Glazunov - I've always liked his music, but I thought I was the only one until I saw her unabashed affection for it.

Slightly off topic, but thanks to KV466 for the introduction Earl Wild and the spur to listen to Glenn Gould.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There're simply too many to mention. I regularly use the composer guestbooks and search TC with Google to find suggestions of works or composers (mostly contemporary or choral). I have a huge list of works to sample (either for the first time or for repeated listenings). To say that TC is a goldmine of useful information is an absurd understatement.

I agree with violadude that various TC members post enthusiastically about favorite composers and their passion is infectious causing me to almost _need_ to listen to their suggestions.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Some hero on this forum mentioned *Arensky*. I'd never even heard of him. I've been listening to his works for two pianos on Youtube and they are scintillating. I'm now looking for CDs.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris said:


> Some hero on this forum mentioned *Arensky*. I'd never even heard of him. I've been listening to his works for two pianos on Youtube and they are scintillating. I'm now looking for CDs.


Recommended a Marco Polo with his piano quintet and his SQ 1 and 2. Last one IMHO is a gem, as good as any of Glazunov.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Like Polednice, I've forgotten the recs I've followed, I'd add my memory is not great, but anyway. There have been too many to mention. But I've also done my own thing a lot of times, eg. now with a bit of a focus on Australian composers.

One from early on - three years ago - was *Weston* talking about Beethoven's late string quartets in a down to earth way, cutting the daunting jargon, he kind of made me ready to open up and access, engage in, enjoy etc. these works. Since then, I have acquired them on disc and heard one of them live in performance. In other words, he demystified them for me, & I think he was talking generally over time about them, it was not a "conversation" I had with him directly. What we had in common is that we both love Beethoven's music...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

One former member... since banned... but active at another site I frequent introduced me to Takemitsu, Tristan Murail, Gérard Grisey, and Giacinto Scelsi... all of who I greatly admire. I must admit that it was as a result of the repeated positive comments concerning Messiaen, Scriabin, Alkan and Sibelius that I first sought them out... or began to delve deeper into their work. Alma's efforts on behalf of opera certainly had an impact upon me, and Harpsichord Concerto's posts led me to digging deeper into the oeuvre of Handel as well as the Baroque repertoire as a whole. Member Martin (Mayakovsky) certainly had an impact upon me in in leading me to explore a good many less-well-known Russian composers... and especially look into the Russian contribution to opera. There have been others who have in passing introduced me to various Modern and Contemporary composers: Schuman, Kasputin, Krenek, Hosokawa, Keiko Abe, Ryuchi Sakamoto, Roger Sessions, David lang, Peter Lieberson, Joseph Schwantner, Kalevi Aho, Holmboe, Per Norgard, Rautavaara, etc... Interestingly enough, some guy, who never misses a debate on Modern or Contemporary music has had absolutely no impact upon my listening... at least no positive impact... for the simple reason that in spite of his continual championing of the avant garde, he has been singularly unable to introduce me to a single composer of any merit.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have gotten a few Discs as a result of Sid's advocacy (Xenakis, Stockhausen, etc..) and recently bought a set of Quincy Porter's String Quartets from violadude's recommendation


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

All the regular contributors in "Currently Listening" thread. I just can't think of who recommended what - all mixed up in my memory now.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Schumann. Klavierspieler and Air.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Verdi, and opera in general. Wagner beyond the preludes. 

Also, the Bartok thread made me rethink Bartok. and dig deeper into the recordings I already had.

Before this forum I thought Mahler was greater than Wagner and Verdi, which is now unthinkable...

My appraisal of Mahler hasn't declined though, just relatively. 

St. Luke made me consider Strauss' operas, which I've overlooked.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mostly the resident opera team for getting me more into opera.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ... Interestingly enough, some guy, who never misses a debate on Modern or Contemporary music has had absolutely no impact upon my listening... at least no positive impact... for the simple reason that in spite of his continual championing of the avant garde, he has been singularly unable to introduce me to a single composer of any merit.


Same here. No impact whatsoever.

But I have been exploring several other late Romantic and 20th century composers, thanks to general enthusiasm from other TC members collectively. In random: Scriabin piano works (probably member Ravellian who is quite keen, and other members as well), works by Heitor Villa-Lobos, Paul Hindemith, some Australian contemporary music (probably by member Sid James, and other members as well), works by lesser known Russian composers (probably by member myaskovsky2002), specific string quartet pieces by several composers (probably by member jurianbai). So overall, it's mainly been lesser known 20th century composers, relatively speaking, which has resulted in myself litening to few other similar odd balls, e.g. Egon Wellesz, Kurt Atterberg.

That's why we're here, mainly.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Wagner, Couchie


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Conor71 said:


> I have gotten a few Discs as a result of Sid's advocacy (Xenakis, Stockhausen, etc..) and recently bought a set of Quincy Porter's String Quartets from violadude's recommendation


How are you liking those by the way?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

DavidMahler said:


> Wagner, Couchie


Hehe, really? I feel like Jesus


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From Tapkaara--Jean Sibelius
From Vesteralen--Carl Nielsen
From Kevin Pearson--Vagn Holmboe
From Violadude--Henk Badings
From Sid James--Keeping an open mind and heart to *all styles and forms* of classical music, be it atonal, Philip Glass or John Cage, and at least giving them a chance before automatically
pre-judging them as "trash" or "non-music", classical or otherwise.
From Huilunsoittaja {hope I spelled your name right, please forgive me if I haven't}--Sergei Prokofiev.

All of you and many more of my fellow TC members have been a great help in my continuing exploration of this wonderful genre, and I sincerely and humbly thank you for being so helpful, supportive and willing to share your knowledge and opinions with me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> From Tapkaara--Jean Sibelius
> From Vesteralen--Carl Nielsen
> From Kevin Pearson--Vagn Holmboe
> From Violadude--Henk Badings
> ...


oh lol I think you might have gotten me and Kevin mixed up. I've never heard Badings music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Violadude and Kevin Pearson, Sorry, guys, I just know that both of you have always provided insightful and helpful posts on various composers; I guess old age is starting to creep up on me and affect my memory--as 
well as a number of other things!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Violadude, Great idea for a thread, btw. Congrats and thanks.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am slowly coming around to Bruckner thanks to more than a few members. Slowly, Mahler will always top him in my eyes though.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

violadude said:


> How are you liking those by the way?


I've listened to the first Disc of the set a few times now and liking the works a lot - I think it will take me a while to get to know the music as there arent really any big tunes but I dont mind that!  I think my favourite piece on the first Disc is In Monasterio and I also like the second Quartet a lot too. I plan on listening to the set tomorrow and will play the second Disc for the first time too so it should be good!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

From ComposerOfAvantGarde: *Ligeti*, Farrenc, C. Schumann and Michael Nyman.
From Crudblud: Frank Zappa. I have heard his classical works before, but since Crudblud's arrival I think I've been growing more interested in them.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A few posters said that someguy had not introduced them to any composers of merit. I'm not sure what "of merit" means and the tone makes me nervous, but I was impressed by eRikm. If I were a musician, his work would definitely influence me. Intrigued by that, I will explore "noise music" (is that what it's called?) in the future.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> A few posters said that someguy had not introduced them to any composers of merit. I'm not sure what "of merit" means and the tone makes me nervous, but I was impressed by eRikm. If I were a musician, his work would definitely influence me. Intrigued by that, I will explore "noise music" (is that what it's called?) in the future.


Musique concrète?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Musique concrète?


Maybe so, I don't know.

A project of higher priority on my list is to get to know Nono, Sciarrino, Xenakis and Stockhausen better. I figure that'll take a few years since it is not the only thing I have to do. But when I feel my familiarity with that increasing, then I'll begin exploring more recent music, probably beginning with eRikm as that is what intrigued me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Maybe so, I don't know.
> 
> A project of higher priority on my list is to get to know Nono, Sciarrino, Xenakis and Stockhausen better. I figure that'll take a few years since it is not the only thing I have to do. But when I feel my familiarity with that increasing, then I'll begin exploring more recent music, probably beginning with eRikm as that is what intrigued me.


I've never really been into futurism.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've never really been into futurism.


"Futurism" as a genre of music, you mean?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> "Futurism" as a genre of music, you mean?


Yep. It sure is.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't say how instrumental it was, but Couchie's steadfast enthusiasm was a contributing factor to my going down the Wagner rabbit hole. For that I am very grateful.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

How could I forget,...good ol' Pollie made me listen to more Brahms than ever.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Richard Strauss. I discovered his Alpensinfonie because of this forum and I'm definitely going to get a taste of his operas sometime in the near future.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Most recently, Ligeti, thanks to our good buddy ComposerofAvantGarde.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have rediscovered to Ligeti (excuse me , *Ligeti* :lol thanks to our crazy (and insistent!) friend ComposerofAvantGarde, :cheers:

I hope that I may have resurrected to Ravel inside of someone here.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

After seeing all the talk about Schnittke I took the plunge, and haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James has been getting me more into Australian repertoire thanks to his Australian Composers thread. Thank you, Sid James.


----------

